

Show HN: jQuery-Mustache Plugin - phase_9
https://github.com/jonnyreeves/jquery-Mustache

======
phase_9
This is a small jQuery plugin that I have been maintaining for a few months
now. It provides a bit of sugar when using both jQuery and Mustache templates.

